# First Official Photos From New Star Trek Movie



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't know about all of you but *I CAN NOT WAIT* for the new Star Trek movie to come out!









Trekmovie.com has just released official photos of the new movie (which were released by Paramount). Figure I'd share the link as the movie is already being released 6 mos. after originally planned.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I will be so there

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Kathy *MAY NOT* view this thread!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll most definitely see it, but with low expectations. How are they going to pull that off with totally different actors playing characters of such significance in TV and sci-fi lore without looking like a cheesy SNL skit? I hope I'm proven wrong.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> I'll most definitely see it, but with low expectations. How are they going to pull that off with totally different actors playing characters of such significance in TV and sci-fi lore without looking like a cheesy SNL skit? I hope I'm proven wrong.


Being set during SF Academy/Just-after-graduation time frame, I think that it'd be a bit weird to squeeze Shatner into a girdle for the part.









I think that although the actors are different, fans are still presented with familiar characters which will add to the success of this movie.

I think of it like this..... .when Lucas intro'd Anakin, everyone thought he was a pain. BUT... with the familiarity of characters such as Yoda and Obi-wan the SW movies still did well. It's that same familiarity that will make this flick.

(I just hope they don't bring in a Jar Jar equiv!)


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

But there's a fundamental, and critically important, difference there. When we saw Anakin in episodes 1-3, he was by definition an entirely different character than we'd ever known. Yoda was not a real person, so that doesn't count - he could be made into whatever was necessary. Obi-Wan was the only thing similar to what I'm describing, and even in that case the time span between his appearances, and his relatively minor role in episode 4 mitigated the problem.

With Star Trek, we're talking about an entire bridge of characters we know intimately, and only a decade or so difference in the timeframes, but played by entirely different people. Spock has to be essentially the same person he was on the tv show - and THAT'S what will be extremely difficult to pull off without looking like it's somebody doing an impersonation in a SNL skit.

Look, I love Star Trek, and I'm sure I'll enjoy the movie. What I'm really saying is just that I'll be impressed 10 times as much if they pull off this miracle.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Trekkies....you call yourselves, right? nanno-nanno ..... or wait, was that mork? I am 35 and have never been able to watch more than a few minutes of a star trek show. Something must be wrong with me i suppose.

Enjoy !


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

The trailer (movie trailer not TT) has been out for a while on youtube and it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

4ME said:


> The trailer (movie trailer not TT) has been out for a while on youtube and it looks pretty cool.


Yeah... the trailer has been out for quite a while. It's a HUGE teaser trailer for fans as it shows the construction of the USS Enterprise, but that's about it.

These pics are the first we've really seen from the movie that show any of the action.

In fact... here's a link to some more pics that have been released and hosted by Entertainment Weekly.

One pic that I find oddly striking is #10 of the USS Kelvin. It's a new class of ship but in this pic it looks odd. Either the pics is taken of the ship upside down or this class of ship has the navigational deflector on top and it's warp nacelle on the bottom of the hull.

Bow before my geekness!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Trekkies....you call yourselves, right? nanno-nanno ..... or wait, was that mork? I am 35 and have never been able to watch more than a few minutes of a star trek show. Something must be wrong with me i suppose.
> 
> Enjoy !


Wait, DT, you can't explain it away by age. I'm 34 and love the various series. I thought you said you were an engineer!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Trekkies....you call yourselves, right? nanno-nanno ..... or wait, was that mork? I am 35 and have never been able to watch more than a few minutes of a star trek show. Something must be wrong with me i suppose.
> 
> Enjoy !


Wait, DT, you can't explain it away by age. I'm 34 and love the various series. I thought you said you were an engineer!















[/quote]

Must me one of the those "Marketing Engineer" types....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Trekkies....you call yourselves, right? nanno-nanno ..... or wait, was that mork? I am 35 and have never been able to watch more than a few minutes of a star trek show. Something must be wrong with me i suppose.
> 
> Enjoy !


Wait, DT, you can't explain it away by age. I'm 34 and love the various series. I thought you said you were an engineer!















[/quote]

Must me one of the those "Marketing Engineer" types....








[/quote]
Well, perhaps there was a reason they sent him to program management.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Trekkies....you call yourselves, right? nanno-nanno ..... or wait, was that mork? I am 35 and have never been able to watch more than a few minutes of a star trek show. Something must be wrong with me i suppose.
> 
> Enjoy !


Wait, DT, you can't explain it away by age. I'm 34 and love the various series. I thought you said you were an engineer!















[/quote]

Must me one of the those "Marketing Engineer" types....








[/quote]
Yep, BSME... (and that doesnt stand for *M*arketing *E*ngineering) that was the hardest part about graduating from GMI (Kettering now).....not knowing anything about star trek.....

Ha ! trust me, there has been a lot of it around me. i dont know what it is though, no desire to watch it.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

BSME and you know nothing of Trekdom? I'm so sorry. I feel so bad for you :-( You'd get a kick out of Sayonara. Honestly!!!! The whole deflector shield navigation thingy (technical term!) I brought up, it SOOOO open for discussion it's not funny as it just weird.

If you're into mechanical engineering, I would recommend any of the ST engineering manuals published by The Okuda's. (google it). I think you'd be intrigued buy not only what they've come up with (explanation wise into how the technical Trek universe works today) but, also by how modern engineering has followed in ST's foot steps.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Trekkies....you call yourselves, right? nanno-nanno ..... or wait, was that mork? I am 35 and have never been able to watch more than a few minutes of a star trek show. Something must be wrong with me i suppose.
> 
> Enjoy !


I believe I heard once that true TrekkERS (as they call themselves) hate being called TrekkIES. I wouldn't know. I'm a fan but not quit a total geek.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> ..... but, also by how modern engineering has followed in ST's foot steps.


OMG... not only has modern engineering has followed in Star Trek's footsteps, but it looks like planets do to! 

(sry... had to share this one!







)


----------

